# Steve Jobs - Apple-Gründer ist gestorben



## SoerenWetterau (6. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steve Jobs - Apple-Gründer ist gestorben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steve Jobs - Apple-Gründer ist gestorben


----------



## philipp141294 (6. Oktober 2011)

WTF?
Obwohl es im Grunde nur eine Frage der Zeit war.


----------



## Wamboland (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja, sicherlich war es abzusehen, aber trotzdem war mein erster Gedanke als ich es eben gelesen habe "WTF?!" ... 

Nicht meine Marke, aber er war ein Gigant der Branche und hat vieles bewegt.


----------



## omfgnoobs (6. Oktober 2011)

sein sarg wird bestimmt sehr stylisch werden :\


----------



## Maddi20 (6. Oktober 2011)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> WTF?
> Obwohl es im Grunde nur eine Frage der Zeit war.


 
trifft das nicht irgendwie auf jeden mensch zu ? ^^


----------



## HOTBLACK (6. Oktober 2011)

naja, auch wenn sie es nicht lesen werden... mein beileid an die hinterbliebenen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Obwohl ich selber Apple für völlig überbewertet halte, ist einer der Pioniere und wichtigsten Personen der Computer&Elektronik-Welt von uns gegangen. Er hat mit seinen Mitarbeitern viel Schwung mit in die Entwicklungen auch bei der Konkurrenz gebracht und war mit hervorragendem Marketing immer einen Schritt voraus, obwohl die Produkte gar nichts wirklich revolutionäres leisteten. 

Beileid für die, die ihm wirklich nahestanden.


----------



## Predator91 (6. Oktober 2011)

Meinen Beileid an den hinterbliebenen. Im August ist ein bekannter von mir auch an Krebs gestorben und kann also sehr gut mitfühlen.


----------



## AnNo1935 (6. Oktober 2011)

Er möge in Frieden ruhen. Ich bin beileibe kein Apple Fan, doch Steve Jobs trug maßgeblich zu den weltweiten Änderungen der IT-Welt bei!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2011)

Das zeigt, das Wichtigste im Leben ist einfach die Gesundheit und alles andere eigentlich total nebensächlich. Gesund-sein, das ist der größte Reichtum, den man haben kann.

Ich hoffe, er hat nicht allzu sehr leiden müssen.
Möge er in Frieden Ruhen.


----------



## Sansana (6. Oktober 2011)

Ach, schreckliche Krankheit. Er hatte zumindest die Möglichkeit das beste daraus zu machen mit seiner ganzen Kohle auch wenn sie den Krebs nicht aufhalten kann. Aber viele andere haben keine Möglichkeiten und können finanziell gesehen nichts machen außer auf den Tod zu warten. Überhaupt hat er ziehmlich lange damit gelebt, das geht bei den meisten viel viel schneller. So gesehen hatte er nicht undbedingt das schlechteste Los gezogen auch wenn ich das trotzdem niemanden wünsche. Naja, was solls. Menschen kommen und gehen, so ist das halt. Krankheit macht vor niemanden halt egal ob arm oder reich.


----------



## Oetzi83 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hmm echt schade. 

Tja der Krebs schafft alle...

Ein genialer Mensch (nein, bin kein Apple-Fanboy) weniger.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Nur ein Wort: Scheiße.

Man kann ja von Apple halten was man will und damit auch von Steve Jobs, aber eines ist unumstritten: er war die treibende Kraft in der IT Branche der letzten Jahre.

Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht, wer diese Lücke jetzt füllen sollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe weder ein iPad noch ein iPhone. Ja, ich besitze nichtmal ein iPod. Und trotzdem bewundere ich Jobs' Arbeit und weiss, was hinter diesem Mann steckt.. Allein was er in den letzten 10 Jahren im Multimedia-Bereich erreicht hat, ist bahnbrechend. Keiner hat die Alltags-Technologie so stark vorangetrieben und beeinflusst wie er bzw. seine Firma.

Die IT-Welt hat einen großen Visionär verloren 
Und ich denke, er hat es bei seinem Rückzug im August schon geahnt, dass es so kommen musste.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die IT-Welt hat einen großen Visionär verloren
> Und ich denke, er hat es bei seinem Rückzug im August schon geahnt, dass es so kommen musste.


Definitiv.

Ich glaube er wusste bereits "lange" vorher das er nicht mehr lang zu leben hat, das liest man aus seinen Äußerungen. In den "Klatsch"-Zeitschriften meiner Freundin waren öfters Artikel über Jobs, wie er mit seinem Sohn & Tochter in San Francisco die Punkte seines Lebens besucht hat.

Damit war eigentlich klar, das er nicht mehr viel Zeit hat.


----------



## DrProof (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag Apple nicht.. Aber der Mann hatte halt Visionen.. Das muss man ihm anerkennen...


----------



## endmaster (6. Oktober 2011)

Jeder scheint hier betonen zu müssen, dass er kein Apple-Fanboy ist, wenn er über Jobs spricht... Strange welt...


----------



## yon4z (6. Oktober 2011)

Sehr sehr schade....


----------



## Oetzi83 (6. Oktober 2011)

Man kann zu recht behaupten, Jobs war der Leonardo da Vinci der Neuzeit.

Echt traurig.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Man kann zu recht behaupten, Jobs war der Leonardo da Vinci der Neuzeit.
> 
> Echt traurig.


 
Was zum? 

Nein.

Erstens war Da Vinci seiner Zeit um 400 - 500 Jahre voraus und zweites hat er seine Erfindungen alle selbst entwickelt und Designt. Und nicht einen Haufen Chinesen beschäftigt, die alles von der Firma Braun kopieren ...


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

traurig, kein shclechter kerl aber der visionär als der er dargestellt wird war er nicht, kemand der das auge für design und marketing hatte


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Erstens war Da Vinci seiner Zeit um 400 - 500 Jahre voraus und zweites hat er seine Erfindungen alle selbst entwickelt und Designt. Und nicht einen Haufen Chinesen beschäftigt, die alles von der Firma Braun kopieren ...




Was ist das für ein schwachsinn? Steve Jobs hat das iPhone nicht alleine entwickelt, aber er hat bestimmte Dinge als Fixpunkte vorgegeben.

Das die Montage nach genauen Vorgaben von Foxconn vorgenommen wird, ist doch normal? Weißt du wieviele Firmen bei Foxconn fertigen lassen? 

Soviel Unwissenheit auf einen Haufen ist schön.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich, wie die Foxconn-Mitarbeiter gerade drauf sind? Ob sich ab heute wohl immer noch welche in den Selbstmord stürzen?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Ganz schlecht. Das war nichtmal ansatzweise witzig.


----------



## SchumiFan99 (6. Oktober 2011)

RIP Steve. Aber eins finde ich schon lächerlich. Es sterben tausende Menschen auf der Welt die in ihrer umgebung auch grosses erreicht haben. Hier wird wieder ein Hype drum gemacht. Was hat der schon gross gemacht. Die Leute mit seinen Produkten verarscht mehr nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2011)

jede diskussion über jobs' leistungen ist vollkommen fehl am platze. 
er hat aus einem biederen, fast-pleite konzern binnen einer dekade das wohl profiabelste und angesagteste it-unternehmen überhaupt gemacht.
natürlich war er das nicht alleine, aber wohl selten in der geschichte war erfolg so sehr mit einer einzigen person verknüpft.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein schwachsinn? Steve Jobs hat das iPhone nicht alleine entwickelt, aber er hat bestimmte Dinge als Fixpunkte vorgegeben.
> 
> Das die Montage nach genauen Vorgaben von Foxconn vorgenommen wird, ist doch normal? Weißt du wieviele Firmen bei Foxconn fertigen lassen?
> 
> Soviel Unwissenheit auf einen Haufen ist schön.


 
Das mit "Die Chinese kopieren Braun" war auch ironisch gemeint  

Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass ein Vergleich zwischen Da Vinci und Jobs totaler Schwachsinn ist, zumal Jobs Erfindungen auch nicht wirklich revolutionär waren. Seine Produkte haben lediglich Bedürfnisse geschaffen, die es ohne die Produkte gar nicht geben würde. Jobs ging es um Geld, Da Vinci um Wissen und um das erreichen der Grenzen des Möglichen. 

Das ist das gleiche, als würde ich Mao mit Platon vergleichen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jede diskussion über jobs' leistungen ist vollkommen fehl am platze.



Der Tod einer Person rechtfertigt nicht das Unterbinden jeglicher Diskussion. Die Säulen von Jobs Arbeit bestanden teilweise aus dem Leiden "niederer" Arbeiter, etwa jene bei Foxconn. Er hat sich einen Scheiß für das Leben der Menschen interessiert und deswegen trauere ich auch kein bisschen. Bei Leuten wie Gates, Thorvald oder Stallman sähe das anders aus.


----------



## Faenwulf (6. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

rabowke, wenn man keine ahnung hat...
da vinci war kein inneneinrichter: erstes uboot (funzt), erstes flugzeug(halbwegs), großer anatom und genialer maler

jobs erreicht ihn nochnichtmal ansatzweise, er hatte ahnung von desgin und ein konzept wie man schnöde elektronik als lfestyleprodukt vermarkten kann, die elktronik selbst basierte auf scon älteren technologien: der ipod war ein mp3-player mit schniekem diesign-> das iphone war ein mp3player erweitert um eine internet udn telefonfunktion,
die touchscreens mit dem elek-feld aht auch nicht apple erfunden, ahcja tastenfeld ersetzte das mp3-bedienfeld-> das ipad ist ein iphone mit größerem bildschirm,
die einzige "technologie" die patentiert ist ist das 2 fingersystem von apple

ein marketinggenie ja aber ncihts weiter


----------



## Sansana (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein schwachsinn? Steve Jobs hat das iPhone nicht alleine entwickelt, aber er hat bestimmte Dinge als Fixpunkte vorgegeben.
> 
> Das die Montage nach genauen Vorgaben von Foxconn vorgenommen wird, ist doch normal? Weißt du wieviele Firmen bei Foxconn fertigen lassen?
> 
> Soviel Unwissenheit auf einen Haufen ist schön.



Ich glaube er meint das so das Steve Jobs nur die Ideen gebracht hat wie er sich das vorstellt und den Auftrag dann den Leuten gegeben hat die es umsetzen können. Sozusagen Denker braucht Arbeiter um das gedachte umzusetzen  . Ich habe keine Ahnung wieviel er selbst Hand statt Hirn angelegt hat aber ganz bestimmt nicht alles.

Wenn ich keine Ahnung vom Modellbau habe aber genug Geld jemanden zu bezahlen der mir zb. genau das Schiff baut wie ich es mir vorstelle bedeutet das nicht unbedingt das ich der großte Erfinder bin. Anders siehts aus wenn ich mir das Schiff und jedes Teil selber baue. Dann kann ich wirklich sagen mein Werk. So ca. verstehe ich seine Aussage.

Ps. Ich denke Leute mit reichlich Kohle geben gerne ihre Ideen an Leute die sie umsetzen können. Was ich sehr schade finde ist die tatsache das die Leute mit der Idee den meisten Ruhm einkassieren und die die es gebaut haben mehr die Nebendarsteller sind. Schade um die Künstler die es vollbracht haben es zu bauen (was immer es auch ist/war *g*)


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

desweiteren gab es vor apple schon mp3-player und schon lange vor apple gab es tablets, naja waren nciht ganz tablets waren eher wie überdimensionale handys mit touchscreen afang des jahrtausends wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Ahnung vom Modellbau habe aber genug Geld jemanden zu bezahlen der mir zb. genau das Schiff baut wie ich es mir vorstelle bedeutet das nicht unbedingt das ich der großte Erfinder bin. Anders siehts aus wenn ich mir das Schiff und jedes Teil selber baue. Dann kann ich wirklich sagen mein Werk. So ca. verstehe ich seine Aussage.


 
Exakt so meinte ich das, danke


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Der Tod einer Person rechtfertigt nicht das Unterbinden jeglicher Diskussion. Die Säulen von Jobs Arbeit bestanden teilweise aus dem Leiden "niederer" Arbeiter, etwa jene bei Foxconn. Er hat sich einen Scheiß für das Leben der Menschen interessiert und deswegen trauere ich auch kein bisschen. Bei Leuten wie Gates, Thorvald oder Stallman sähe das anders aus.


 
ich bin auch weit entfernt davon, aus steve jobs einen heiligen zu machen, nur weil er jetzt von uns gegangen ist.
nur fällt deine beitrag wohl eher in die kategorie allgemeine kapitalismus- und globalisierungskritik.
dass sich jobs an die herrschenden markt'gesetze' gehalten hat, kann man ihm kaum zum vorwurf machen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Ahnung vom Modellbau habe aber genug Geld jemanden zu bezahlen der mir zb. genau das Schiff baut wie ich es mir vorstelle bedeutet das nicht unbedingt das ich der großte Erfinder bin. Anders siehts aus wenn ich mir das Schiff und jedes Teil selber baue. Dann kann ich wirklich sagen mein Werk. So ca. verstehe ich seine Aussage.


... das ist aber meiner Meinung nach ziemlicher Unsinn.

Das ganze System, Design, Features, Benutzbarkeit etc.pp. muss erstmal *entwickelt* werden. Nimm der Mercedes als Bsp., wieviel Ingenieure, Designer etc.pp. sind notwendig damit die neue E-Klasse das ist, was sie jetzt ist?

Jetzt kommt wieder der Jobs 'Mythos' zum tragen: im Gegensatz zu Zetsche hat Jobs aktiv in die Prozesse eingegriffen und die Vorgaben gesetzt, z.B. beim iPhone das dieses Gerät mit den Fingern zu bedienen ist etc.pp. Um die technische Umsetzung mussten sich dann, logischerweise, andere kümmern ... aber Jobs hatte die Vision, den Gedanken und hat dafür gesorgt das diese umgesetzt worden sind.


----------



## Skyler93 (6. Oktober 2011)

Und wer trauert um die armen Arbeiter deren Familien verhungern, die mit mindestlohn in den 3ten Weltländern arbeiten und hoffen irgendwann aus der scheisse rauszukommen?
Könn ma auch gleich über Hitler trauern, wobei jetz die übergenies herkommen und mir erklären warum er so ein toller mensch war..
Macht die augen auf


----------



## Skyler93 (6. Oktober 2011)

(er bezogen auf stevie daoben)


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin auch weit entfernt davon, aus steve jobs einen heiligen zu machen, nur weil er jetzt von uns gegangen ist.
> nur fällt deine beitrag wohl eher in die kategorie allgemeine kapitalismus- und globalisierungskritik.
> dass sich jobs an die herrschenden markt'gesetze' gehalten hat, kann man ihm kaum zum vorwurf machen.


 
Klar kann man ihm das vorwerfen. Er hätte es ja wenigstens für sein Unternehmen nicht durchziehen müssen. Niemand zwingt ihn dazu, seinen Krempel bei Foxconn produzieren zu lassen. Und gerade Apple, die ja ohnehin nen dicken Haufen Geld pro Produkt einfahren, hätte die paar Dollar auch für eine vernünftige Produktionsfirma investieren können ...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt wieder der Jobs 'Mythos' zum  tragen: im Gegensatz zu Zetsche hat Jobs aktiv in die Prozesse  eingegriffen und die Vorgaben gesetzt, z.B. beim iPhone das dieses Gerät  mit den Fingern zu bedienen ist etc.pp. Um die technische Umsetzung  mussten sich dann, logischerweise, andere kümmern ... aber Jobs hatte  die Vision, den Gedanken und hat dafür gesorgt das diese umgesetzt  worden sind.


 
Er hat also das getan, was jeder Geschäftsführer bzw. Manager mit etwas Verstand macht. Für einen Da Vinci brauchts aber dennoch wesentlich mehr  Selbst für einen Thomas Edison, damit hat ihn ein User auf einem anderen Board verglichen ...


----------



## Oetzi83 (6. Oktober 2011)

Coole Wikipedia Kommentare.


----------



## Vordack (6. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Obwohl ich selber Apple für völlig überbewertet halte, ist einer der Pioniere und wichtigsten Personen der Computer&Elektronik-Welt von uns gegangen. Er hat mit seinen Mitarbeitern viel Schwung mit in die Entwicklungen auch bei der Konkurrenz gebracht und war mit hervorragendem Marketing immer einen Schritt voraus, obwohl die Produkte gar nichts wirklich revolutionäres leisteten.
> 
> Beileid für die, die ihm wirklich nahestanden.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Danke, Du hast mir viel gesschreibsel erspart


----------



## Odin333 (6. Oktober 2011)

Es wird jetzt einfach interessant anzusehen, was nun aus Apple wird.
Wenn die Produkte wirklich so stark auf Steve Jobs zurückgehen, wie es immer dargestellt wird, dann sollte es ab jetzt eigentlich (wieder) nur noch Bergab gehen.

Der Auftritt von Cook vorgestern war ein Witz - somit gibt es nichtmal Ansatzweise einen Nachfolger.

Ich vermute mal, dass man bei Apple irgendwann den Schritt geht und Job's Sohn auf die Bühne stellen wird.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hat Jobs sich ja klonen lassen und macht jetzt einen auf Kane ...


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

skyler gibt kein mindestlohn für die

und rabowke das meinst du jetzt nciht im ernst es soll mit den fingern bedienbar sein, super wenn ich jetzt in meiner hypothetischen firma sag wir bruachen ein neues produkt und es soll ein touscreen ham, siehst du mit dann als schöperfater des teils?

leute wie du zeigen einfach wie gut jobs im marketing war
an technologien hat er das von vorgestern aufgewärmt hübsch mit petersilie garniert und jetzt kommt der entscheidende punkt seines mythos medienwirksam vermarktet sodass es jeder der ekien ahnung von technik aht wollte, das ipad hätte so auch vor 5 jahren rauskommen können nur dann hätte es keien gekauft, weil das sperrige ding einfach unnütz ist, jobs hatte timinggefühl

ich bezweifle, dass jobs die idee-hatte mit dem iphone/i-hpone größer betriebssystem
ich bezweifle das jobs selbst handskizzen für das design angefertigt hat
ich bezweifle stark das jobs die hardware ausgesucht hat

er hat vermarktet und da kam ihm gerade recht, dass er der onkeltyp ist und nicht wie billgates der ich fahr übernzebrastreifen und pöbel noch die fussgänger an typ (vom aussehen her sieht jobs um einiges vertrauenserweckender und freundlicher aus)

er wusste wann wie und warum er die nichtvorahndene technische revolution ankündigen musste


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

die produkte werden in gleicher form kommen aber kaufen werden sie jetzt nur die appleverrückten die beide ipads haben, weil jobs der hauptverkaufsgrund war
ich wüsst dann mal gerne wie heute gegen fünf die apple-aktien stehen^^


----------



## Sansana (6. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Klar kann man ihm das vorwerfen. Er hätte es ja wenigstens für sein Unternehmen nicht durchziehen müssen. Niemand zwingt ihn dazu, seinen Krempel bei Foxconn produzieren zu lassen. Und gerade Apple, die ja ohnehin nen dicken Haufen Geld pro Produkt einfahren, hätte die paar Dollar auch für eine vernünftige Produktionsfirma investieren können ...
> 
> 
> 
> Er hat also das getan, was jeder Geschäftsführer bzw. Manager mit etwas Verstand macht. Für einen Da Vinci brauchts aber dennoch wesentlich mehr  Selbst für einen Thomas Edison, damit hat ihn ein User auf einem anderen Board verglichen ...


 
Das sehe ich auch so. Steve Jobs ist mehr ein Visionär und Auftraggeber. Die anderen beiden sind Visionäre und Erfinder gleichzeitig. Welche selbst mit ihren eigenden Händen ihre Vorstellung gebaut haben. Ich habe keine Ahnung von Programmieren aber mit genug Kleingeld könnte ich trotzdem Leute beauftragen mir ein Spiel zu proggen genau wie ich es mir vorstelle. Schon halten mich alle für die treibende Kraft. Und wie ich treiben würde...so richtig mit Peitsche hinter den Leuten stehend 

Ps. Wenn man Steve Jobs etwas hoch anrechnen kann ist das an erster Stelle sein soziales engagement.


----------



## b34v13s (6. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P Steve!

Einer der absoluten Genies was Markenimage, Technologieentwicklung und Visionen anging.
Einer der letzten grossen Silicon Valley Gründer.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> [...]


Im Grunde ist es mir doch egal was du glaubst oder nicht. 

Man liest viele Berichte von Leuten, sei es alte Weggefährten, Angestellte etc.pp. die davon sprechen das Jobs diese "Visionen" hatte und die Produkte nach seiner Sicht der Dinge geschaffen hat.

Die letzte, nette Anekdote die ich gelesen hab: dieser "Grid"-Aufbau der Apps, sprich kleine Smybole nebeneinander, verschiebbar etc. wurde von einem "kleinen" Angestellten entworfen & an seinen Vorgesetzten übergeben. Dieser hat das *abgelehnt*. Der Angestellte war so sauer, das er gekündigt hat und als letzte Amtshandlung einen Termin bei Jobs hatte. Er hat Jobs seine Idee / Design vorgestellt ... wohin das geführt hat, sehen wir seit dem ersten iPhone.

Nehmen wir doch das iPhone: welches Smartphone konnte man vorher ohne Probleme mit seinen Fingern bedienen? Welches Gerät verzichtete vorher auf Eingaben von Stiften?

Jobs empfand seine Vision "Eingabe mit Fingern" eben als wichtig und hat sie durchgezogen. Scheinbar sehr erfolgreich. 

Ich empfehl dir einfach mal ein wenig IT Geschichte, Jobs ist genauso 'brutal' wie Gates gewesen. Nur sind beides halt Macher und Visionäre auf ihre eigene Art und Weise.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Er hat also das getan, was jeder Geschäftsführer bzw. Manager mit etwas Verstand macht. Für einen Da Vinci brauchts aber dennoch wesentlich mehr  Selbst für einen Thomas Edison, damit hat ihn ein User auf einem anderen Board verglichen ...


... die Vergleiche mit Edison wurden von Medien gebracht, ich glaub ich hab das auf SpOn gelesen.

Übrigens der Spruch mit Geschäftsführer / Manager und Verstand ... ich musste Grinsen. Wenn das stimmen sollte dann hätte jeder Firma so erfolgreich gewirtschaftet wie Apple. Schau dir einfach die Bilanzen bzw. Berichte von Apple an: die Firma schwimmt im Geld. Also 'wirkliches' Geld mit liquiden Mitteln.

Wenn du mal eine eigene Firma haben solltest ... dann weißt du warum ich vor Jobs meinen Hut ziehe.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die Vergleiche mit Edison wurden von Medien gebracht, ich glaub ich hab das auf SpOn gelesen.


 
das waren nicht "die medien", sondern new yorks bürgermeister bloomberg.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das waren nicht "die medien", sondern new yorks bürgermeister bloomberg.


_Sie nennen ihn den modernen Thomas Edison. In der Tat hatte Jobs viel gemein mit dem Erfinder des Grammophons, der Filmkamera und der Glühbirne. Auch seine Produkte gingen in den Alltag ein, bis bald undenkbar war, dass es sie früher einmal nicht gegeben hatte._
Steve Jobs: Tod eines Weltverbesserers - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> _Sie nennen ihn den modernen Thomas Edison. In der Tat hatte Jobs viel gemein mit dem Erfinder des Grammophons, der Filmkamera und der Glühbirne. Auch seine Produkte gingen in den Alltag ein, bis bald undenkbar war, dass es sie früher einmal nicht gegeben hatte._
> Steve Jobs: Tod eines Weltverbesserers - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt



ja und? was soll mir der link oder die passage sagen?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja und? was soll mir der link oder die passage sagen?


Lesen & verstehen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Lesen & verstehen.


 
habe ich getan. sowohl als auch.
ändert nur nix daran, dass das zitat von bloomberg stammt (eigentlich sprach er von edison und sogar einstein).


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die Vergleiche mit Edison wurden von Medien gebracht, ich glaub ich hab das auf SpOn gelesen.
> 
> Übrigens der Spruch mit Geschäftsführer / Manager und Verstand ... ich musste Grinsen. Wenn das stimmen sollte dann hätte jeder Firma so erfolgreich gewirtschaftet wie Apple. Schau dir einfach die Bilanzen bzw. Berichte von Apple an: die Firma schwimmt im Geld. Also 'wirkliches' Geld mit liquiden Mitteln.
> 
> Wenn du mal eine eigene Firma haben solltest ... dann weißt du warum ich vor Jobs meinen Hut ziehe.



Das hat ja nicht wirklich was mit den Produkten zu tun sondern eher mit dem Marketing und dem Image des Unternehmens. Apple war ja früher immer als Alternative am start, die zwar etwas teurer sind, aber hey, man ist ja kein Kunde vom bösen Konzern Microsoft. Und im letzten Jahrzehnt wurde das ganze moderner, was Anfangs zwar auf den iPod zurückzuführen ist, aber letztendlich nur damit was zu tun hat, dass man sich halt von der Masse abhebt, was auch noch mit Apples altem Image zu tun hat. Das spricht aber nur sekundär von der Qualität von Apples Produkten. Wobei ich ja noch nicht einmal sage, dass die ganze Palette scheiße ist. Ich habe letztens eine Folge vom Angry Video Game Nerd gesehen, der benutzt nen Mac um seine Filme zu bearbeiten. Das Programm war echt richtig nice. 
Aber den meisten geht's ja um den Status und nicht um das Produkt selbst. Ist genau das gleiche wie mit Starbucks. Ich selbst trinke keine Kaffee, aber ich kenne genug die ständig über das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis fluchen und trotzdem dahin gehen. Komische Welt.


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

jopah mit edison würd ich ihn auch vergleichen, weil nciths was der kerl erfunden hat ist ehute in gebrauch^^ alle seine erfidungen wurden als für den alltag unbrauchbar eingestuft und durch sachen von tesla ersetzt, der eigentlich bei edison als lehrling anheuern wollte, aber edison aht ihm alle steine in den weg gelegt die er konnte weil der tesla zu starke konkurenz war^^

wechselspannung tesla, weil die gleichspannung edisons zu viel reibungsverlsut erzeugte
neonröhren tesla, edisons erste glühbirne mit kohle war scheisse gefährlich und brannte innerhalb kürzester zeiut druch^^

deswegen würd ich jobs schon mit edison vergleichen, den kerl den man in 80 jahren noch wertschätzt aber von dem man weiss, dass er alle internen konkurenten despotisch ausstach xD

und die kapazitiven touchscreens ja so heissen die unter strom gesetzten dinger aht nicht jobs erfunden er hat sie nur angewand, ich sage nochmal das einzige was die erfunden ahben ist das zwei finger zoomen lol^^


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> habe ich getan. sowohl als auch.
> ändert nur nix daran, dass das zitat von bloomberg stammt (eigentlich sprach er von edison und sogar einstein).


Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen das SpOn ( schonmal "eine Medie ) von Edison sprach und Bloomberg in keinem Wort erwähnt. Des Weiteren spricht SpOn von "Sie nannten Ihn ...", das klingt für mich nach Mehrzahl.

Das dieses Zitat von Bloomberg stammt, glaub ich dir sogar ... nur hab ich es eben aus Medien ( SpOn und imo Engadget ( US ) ) gelesen. Darum meine Aussage mit "die Medien".

Viel Text um eigentlich unwichtige Dinge, oder?  



> Das hat ja nicht wirklich was mit den Produkten zu tun sondern eher mit dem Marketing und dem Image des Unternehmens. Apple war ja früher immer als Alternative am start, die zwar etwas teurer sind, aber hey, man ist ja kein Kunde vom bösen Konzern Microsoft. Und im letzten Jahrzehnt wurde das ganze moderner, was Anfangs zwar auf den iPod zurückzuführen ist, aber letztendlich nur damit was zu tun hat, dass man sich halt von der Masse abhebt, was auch noch mit Apples altem Image zu tun hat. Das spricht aber nur sekundär von der Qualität von Apples Produkten. Wobei ich ja noch nicht einmal sage, dass die ganze Palette scheiße ist. Ich habe letztens eine Folge vom Angry Video Game Nerd gesehen, der benutzt nen Mac um seine Filme zu bearbeiten. Das Programm war echt richtig nice.


Seh ich anders ... sicherlich mags nicht wenige geben die sich ein Apple Produkt als "Statussymbol" gekauft haben. Allerdings kenne ich im Bekanntenkreis keinen.

Meine Vater hat sein iPhone & kommt als "Technikfeind" damit wunderbar zurecht. Meine Eltern haben meinen 'alten' PC ( C2D mit 3Ghz, 8GB RAM & Windows 7  ) gg. ein iPad2 getauscht, weil das iPad2 viele Dinge genauso erledigt wir der PC ( e-Mails, Surfen, Hotels & Flüge buchen etc. ) aber einfacher zu bedienen ist. 

Anmachen ... läuft.

Ein Kumpel von mir arbeitet als freier Kameramann. Auch er nutzt seinen Mac für Videoschnitt. Er nutzt keine andere Hardware von Apple, aber dieser Videoschnitt gefällt ihm so gut, das er dafür soviel Geld investiert ... eben weil es funktioniert. Der Workflow ist perfekt ... und das ist das Geheimnis von Apple.

Ich hab auch "nur" ein iPhone ... ggf. kaufe ich mir einen Mac Mini als HTPC fürs Wohnzimmer, aber das wars dann auch schon. Macbook Air find ich stylisch, nur zu teuer ( und ich mag keine Laptops ) und ein iMac käme mir nie ins Haus, weil ich Windows Software benutze & ich die Geräte zu teuer finde.

Das iPhone hingegen ist für mich das perfekte Handy, in jeder Hinsicht.

Die Liste kann ich lange so weiter machen. Wir brauchen nicht darüber diskutieren ob die Geräte aus technischer Sicht immer "top notch" waren, mal mehr oder mal weniger ... aber das Geheimnis liegt an der Zugänglichkeit. An vielen kleinen Details, viele winzige Stellschrauben. Die Summe dieser Details hat eben viele Leute überzeugt.



> Aber den meisten geht's ja um den Status und nicht um das Produkt selbst. Ist genau das gleiche wie mit Starbucks. Ich selbst trinke keine Kaffee, aber ich kenne genug die ständig über das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis fluchen und trotzdem dahin gehen. Komische Welt.


Ach diese ewige Preis / Leistungsdiskussion ... ich werde es nie verstehen. Jeder soll und kann sich das kaufen was er möchte, ein Skoda Octavia RS fährt genauso schnell wie ein E-Klasse T-Modell E270, warum sich also den Mercedes kaufen wenn man doch im Skoda genauso gut fahren kann? Vllt. weil man sich in einer E-Klasse besser aufgehoben fühlt? Weil das Cockpit vllt. selbsterklärender ist?


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

ach hier hat jemand apples geld angesprochen apple stand zur jahrtausendwende vor der pleite und das vermakrten eines mp3-players als lifestyleprodukt hat die grettet und das iphone war nur vom design ehr besonders die technik ahst du überall sonst auch bekommen

aber apple ist marketing, marketing, alte technologien verwerten und marketing


----------



## dickdurstig (6. Oktober 2011)

weil der mercedes vlt ein statussymbol ist ^^


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> [...] das iphone war nur vom design ehr besonders die technik ahst du überall sonst auch bekommen
> 
> aber apple ist marketing, marketing, alte technologien verwerten und marketing




Welches Smartphone hatte 2007 ( imo erstes iPhone ) so ein Bedienkonzept?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> weil der mercedes vlt ein statussymbol ist ^^


Ich finds erstaunlich wieviele Menschen Dinge und Objekte als Statussymbol betrachten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sicherlich hat Jobs nicht alles selbst erfunden. Er hat es aber wie keiner anderer verstanden, Technik so bedienfreundlich und effizient zu gestalten, dass sogar ein Newbie damit klarkommt.

Beispiele:

Die alte Computermaus. Noch vor Jobs gab es die Idee und sogar einen Prototypen, es wurde aber nicht weiterentwickelt bzw. für den großen Markt vertrieben, weil zu teuer. Jobs hat sich schnell das Patent dazu gesichert, die Maus komplett überarbeitet und dafür nur schlappe 25 Dollar das Stück verlangt. Erfolg !

MP3-Player. Auch hier war Apple nicht der Erste, aber das iPod ist in Sachen Bediengungskomfort, Verarbeitungsqualität und ständiger Generationen-Verbesserungen nicht ohne Grund das beliebteste, mobile Abspielgerät für Musik (und Videos, Bilder, etc.).

Smartphones. Wieder war Apple kein Vorreiter. Dennoch muss man sagen, dass das IPhone das ausgereifeste und vielseitigste Gerät auf dem Markt ist, dass andere Unternehmen erst dazu animiert haben, nachzuziehen. 

Ergo ist... sorry, WAR er berechtigterweise eine Ikone in der IT-Branche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich finds erstaunlich wieviele Menschen Dinge und Objekte als Statussymbol betrachten.


 
Persönlich kann ich nicht darüber staunen, sondern nur den Kopf schütteln. Wenn irgendein Halbwüchsiger mit einem Benz vorgefahren kommt, denke ich automatisch an eine symbolische Penisverlängerung. Ich möchte nicht verallgemeinern, aber manche versuchen mit solchen Objekten immer irgendwas zu kompensieren


----------



## Batze (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag die i Sachen.
Die Teile funktionieren einfach.

Videoschnitt ohne meinen iMac kann ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen.
Hat zwar viel gekostet die Kiste, aber für eben solche speziellen Sachen ist er eben da.

Und das hat nix mit Statussymbol zu tun.

Apple/Steve Jobs hat zwar in der Hinsicht nicht viel neues Erfunden, hat der Welt aber gezeigt das es auch leichter in der Bediehnung und schöner geht. Er hat vieles zusammen genommen was es von technischer Hinsicht schon gibt und dadurch neue Geräte/Ideen erfunden und mit großem Tamtam an den Markt gebracht.
Ohne diesen Schwung gäbe es auch heute noch kein Android oder vergleichbares. Er hat Schwung in den langweiligen IT Markt gebracht.
Andere sind eben zu blöde dazu gewesen und sind jetzt nur fleißig am kopieren von diversen Ideen.

Apple Produkte sind nicht die Überprodukte, aber sie sind funktional und da passen eben die kleinen Schräubchen zusammen. Es sind die Kleinigkeiten eben die bei Apple Sachen auch funktionieren und zwar sehr einfach.

Und die meisten Apple Hasser sind doch die, die sich die Produkte nicht leisten können.

Beileid an die Familie, wie auch an andere Familien deren Angehörige gestorben sind.


----------



## Mentor501 (6. Oktober 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich von dem iPhone nicht so viel halte wie z.B. Rabowke, da ich persönlich Android wie es heute ist genauso zugänglich finde und einige Vorteile in Android sehe, den Weg dahin hat definitiv Steve Jobs mitgemeißelt, und wäre er nicht gewesen wäre Apple vermutlich schon vor längerer Zeit untergegangen.
Insgesamt war Steve für mich persönlich ein begnadeter Redner und Visionär und es tut mir Leid, dass er an dieser grausamen Krankheit sterben musste.

Die Produkte die unter ihm entwickelt und erfunden wurden mögen nicht jedem ihren Sinn offenbart haben, da man bisher schließlich auch wunderbar ohne ausgekommen ist, aber so ist das mit jeder Neuerung nunmal.
Heute brauche ich genau EIN Gerät um meinen Ferseher zu bedienen, ins Internet zu gehen (auch Unterwegs), SMS,MMS,Email und Telefongespräche zu versenden bzw. zu führen, meinen Terminkalender zu checken, meinen Wecker zu stellen, mir die Zeit im Zug mit Spielen zu vertreiben, Videos zu gucken, durchaus brauchbare Fotos und Videos zu schießen die man sich in dieser Qualität noch vor einigen Jahren von keiner Consumer-Kamera erträumt hätte, auf die schnelle Dokumente zu Verfassen, zu bearbeiten und Bilder einzufügen, und und und...
Zwar stammt das Gerät das ich dafür benutze nicht von Apple sondern von Samsung, aber die Idee hat nunmal Apple auf den Weg gebracht.
Und eins haben Alle mobilen Apple-Geräte gemein: Ihre Bedienung erscheint tatsächlich "magisch".
Bis Android so weit war hat es gedauert, und zwar bis zur aktuellen Generation von Smartphones wie dem Samsung Galaxy S II, respektive dem S1/HTC Desire.
Und selbst jetzt noch hat das System mehr von einem Taschen PC als von einem Zauberknochen wie beim iPhone.
Weshalb ich dennoch ein Samsung Gerät mein eigen Nenne liegt lediglich daran, dass ich jenes in den Konkreten Funktionen wiederum vorne sehe, sprich was Internet, Video, MP3/flac-Player, Bildqualität etc. angeht und ich somit keinen Sinn in einem noch teureren "Downgrade" sehe.
Das ändert nichts daran, das Apple, das sich runder anfühlende Gesamtpacket anbietet, ohne das man sich groß um Abstürze, Hänger oder Firmeware Updates sorgen braucht.
Wir haben Steve somit nicht nur ein freundliches Gesicht zu verdanken sondern auch zwei neue Geräteklassen, viele Marktbeeinflussende Ideen, Technik die einfach funktioniert und sich somit nicht mehr nach Technik sondern vielmehr nach Sci-Fi oder Zauberei anfühlt (dem Werbeslogan kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen!) und vor allem einen vorgelebten unglaublichen Lebenswillen.

Wie auch immer, alles Gute im nächsten Leben Steve, falls es sowas geben sollte, und mein Mitleid an die Familie und Freunde des Verstorbenen.


----------



## cydrake (6. Oktober 2011)

Ernsthaft? Der Mann ist gestorben und Ihr diskutiert hier über Pro und Contra seiner Produkte und seiner Firma. Es ist vollkommen egal ob er irgentwas als Erster gebaut oder erfunden hat, oder nicht.

R.I.P 

(Rest in Peace)


----------



## Faenwulf (6. Oktober 2011)

Schaut das Video und lest den Text. Ich fand beides sehr gut.

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,790192,00.html


----------



## Gamienator (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja cydrake, so egal ist das nich. Wann sollte man denn darüber reden? Wenn andere Legenden tot sind? Nach 5 Jahren? Nimm mir das nicht übel bitte! Ich les hier schon seit einer weile mit auf der Seite und bemerk immer wieder dass man zeigen muss das man einen nicht angreifen möchte oder sarkastisch ist.

 Bzgl. was Rabowke sagt. Ich sag da immer jedem das seine. Ich habe halt was gegen Apple. Frag mich nicht wieso, aber irgendwie hab ich was gegen derer Patentpolitik und deren Preise. Nur sagen das die Produkte schlexht aind kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich nie ein apple Peodukt habe oder testete. Klar gab es versucht ein Os X auf meinem Notebook zu überspielen, das jedoch scheiterte 

Jedoch was ich nicht verstehen kann ist folgendes: Warum wird die Software von Microsoft benutzt wird. Auf der IAA war es extrem! Jeder hatte eine iMac aber was lief? Windows. Nicht das ich was gegen mehrere OS habe, nutze selber Linux und Windows, aber diese Kontroverse will nicht in meinen Kopf ...

Ob die i Produkte einfacher sind, wer weis. Wahrscheinlich wär das auch nichts für mich weil ich eben kein DAU bin


----------



## Ronni312 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ohman .. das das doch so recht früh passierte. Ich bin zwar kein Apple Fan, aber ich bin schon ein wenig Traurig darüber, er ist echt ein Großer Mann gewesen !


----------



## X3niC (6. Oktober 2011)

RIP Krebs ist scheiße


----------



## Odin333 (6. Oktober 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Der Mann ist gestorben und Ihr diskutiert hier über Pro und Contra seiner Produkte und seiner Firma. Es ist vollkommen egal ob er irgentwas als Erster gebaut oder erfunden hat, oder nicht.
> 
> R.I.P
> 
> (Rest in Peace)



Natürlich. diese Diskussion ist hier die einzig sinvolle.

Was soll dein R.I.P darstellen? 
Jobs selbst wird es wohl nicht lesen und seine Familie wird jetzt andere Sorgen haben, als sich die Kommentare in irgendeinem (deutschen) Forum durchzulesen.


----------



## Batze (6. Oktober 2011)

Gamienator schrieb:


> Jedoch was ich nicht verstehen kann ist folgendes: Warum wird die Software von Microsoft benutzt wird. Auf der IAA war es extrem! Jeder hatte eine iMac aber was lief? Windows. Nicht das ich was gegen mehrere OS habe, nutze selber Linux und Windows, aber diese Kontroverse will nicht in meinen Kopf ...



Es gibt Leute, die benutzen iMac Rechner, weil es für bestimmten Sachen eben nichts besseres gibt. Grafik/Vide/Musik bearbeitung.
Da sind die Dinger einfach klasse.
Und dann gibt es noch die Leute die sowas als reine Statussymbole brauchen. Und dazu gehören ganz klar die iBook Typen.
Den, so gut ein iBook auch ist. Niemand würde ernsthaft am Book seine Videos schneiden, also permanennt als Profi, oder Semiprofi.

Also hauen sich diese Spackos ein Windows druff, damit können die umgehen. Mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Gamienator schrieb:


> Bzgl. was Rabowke sagt. Ich sag da immer jedem das seine. Ich habe halt was gegen Apple. Frag mich nicht wieso, aber irgendwie hab ich was gegen derer Patentpolitik und deren Preise. Nur sagen das die Produkte schlexht aind kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich nie ein apple Peodukt habe oder testete. Klar gab es versucht ein Os X auf meinem Notebook zu überspielen, das jedoch scheiterte


D.h. du hast dann auch was gegen Microsoft und/oder Google? Gerade Microsoft lässt sich die genutzten Patente durch Android sehr fürstlich bezahlen.



> Jedoch was ich nicht verstehen kann ist folgendes: Warum wird die Software von Microsoft benutzt wird. Auf der IAA war es extrem! Jeder hatte eine iMac aber was lief? Windows. Nicht das ich was gegen mehrere OS habe, nutze selber Linux und Windows, aber diese Kontroverse will nicht in meinen Kopf ...


Du musst es ja nicht verstehen, oder? 

Wenn mich Notebooks & Subnotebooks interessieren würden, würde meine erste Wahl auch auf das MacBook Air fallen. Klein, handlich, sieht edel aus ... gerne auch mit Windows.



> Ob die i Produkte einfacher sind, wer weis. Wahrscheinlich wär das auch nichts für mich weil ich eben kein DAU bin




Sorry, aber da kann ich nur müde grinsen. Genauso wie ich bei der Diskussion Konsole <> PC über die Leute grinse, die der Meinung sind weil sie ihren Windows PC anmachen können und alle sechs Monate einen Treiber aktualisieren sind sie die Elite.

Du weißt hoffentlich auf welchem Fundament MacOS gebaut wurde, hm? Oder was iOS antreibt? MacOS bietet eine schicke und eingänge Oberfläche, aber unter der Haube rennt ein Unixsystem. An dieses kommst du bei MacOS ran wenn du willst, bei iOS mit einem Jailbreak.

Nur weil man sich mit bestimmten Dingen nicht rumärgern möchte, ist man noch lange kein DAU o.ä. Man setzt seine Prioritäten einfach anders & nutzt die Zeit anderweitig.


----------



## Mister-Brian (6. Oktober 2011)

Super, jetzt muss ich mir den ganzen Tag lang Kondolenz-Gesülze anhören. Ein Eckel mit Eiern ist dahin gegangen und die Welt steht Kopf, weil sie glaubt, dass sie sich nicht aus eigener Kraft weiter drehen wird. Neue Marketinggötzen werden kommen, euch den Honig ums Maul schmieren und glitzernden Feenstaub in die Augen pusten!

Dennoch hoffe ich, dass Jobs seinen Frieden mit sich und der Welt machen konnte, schließlich war er, und das kann ich nicht oft genug erläutern, ein riesen Arsch.


----------



## roym899 (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Super, jetzt muss ich mir den ganzen Tag lang Kondolenz-Gesülze anhören. Ein Eckel mit Eiern ist dahin gegangen und die Welt steht Kopf, weil sie glaubt, dass sie sich nicht aus eigener Kraft weiter drehen wird. Neue Marketinggötzen werden kommen, euch den Honig ums Maul schmieren und glitzernden Feenstaub in die Augen pusten!
> 
> Dennoch hoffe ich, dass Jobs seinen Frieden mit sich und der Welt machen konnte, schließlich war er, und das kann ich nicht oft genug erläutern, ein riesen Arsch.


 Der größte Arsch bist wohl im Endeffekt du.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> [...]Ein Eckel mit Eiern ist dahin gegangen [...]


Was ist bitte ein Eckel? 



> Dennoch hoffe ich, dass Jobs seinen Frieden mit sich und der Welt machen konnte, schließlich war er, und das kann ich nicht oft genug erläutern, ein riesen Arsch.


D.h. du kanntest ihn persönlich? Da bin ich schon ein wenig neidisch.
Ich würde mir nie anmaßen über Leute zu urteilen die ich nicht kenne, weil das öffentliche Bild oder Stimmen Dritter relativ nutzlos sind.

So wie eben auch dein Kommentar.


----------



## Gamienator (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. du hast dann auch was gegen Microsoft und/oder Google? Gerade Microsoft lässt sich die genutzten Patente durch Android sehr fürstlich bezahlen.



Du hast es erfasst  Jedoch bin ich an Microdoof gebunden da ich leidenschaftlicher PC Zocker bin. Google kann man vermeiden, nutz aber auch Android. 




> Du musst es ja nicht verstehen, oder?



Bleibt mir was anderes übrig ?




> Wenn mich Notebooks & Subnotebooks interessieren würden, würde meine erste Wahl auch auf das MacBook Air fallen. Klein, handlich, sieht edel  aus ... gerne auch mit Windows.



Aber sowas edeles bekommst du bestimmt günstiger von Dell 



> Sorry, aber da kann ich nur müde grinsen. Genauso wie ich bei der Diskussion Konsole <> PC über die Leute grinse, die der Meinung sind weil sie ihren Windows PC anmachen können und alle sechs Monate einen Treiber aktualisieren sind sie die Elite.
> 
> Du weißt hoffentlich auf welchem Fundament MacOS gebaut wurde, hm? Oder was iOS antreibt? MacOS bietet eine schicke und eingänge Oberfläche, aber unter der Haube rennt ein Unixsystem. An dieses kommst du bei MacOS ran wenn du willst, bei iOS mit einem Jailbreak.
> 
> Nur weil man sich mit bestimmten Dingen nicht rumärgern möchte, ist man noch lange kein DAU o.ä. Man setzt seine Prioritäten einfach anders & nutzt die Zeit anderweitig.



Natürlich weis ich das. Wär doch auch verwunderlich wenn Apple was selbst macht


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Gamienator schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst  Jedoch bin ich an Microdoof gebunden da ich leidenschaftlicher PC Zocker bin. Google kann man vermeiden, nutz aber auch Android.




Man bist du konsequent! Hut ab!


----------



## iwa (6. Oktober 2011)

Das hier find ich nett formuliert:

http://balrog.littleproject.de/blog/steve-jobs-eine-art-nachruf/


----------



## Mister-Brian (6. Oktober 2011)

roym899 schrieb:


> Der größte Arsch bist wohl im Endeffekt du.


 
Oder doch du?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein Eckel?



Upsi, da hat sich ein "c" eingeschlichen



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. du kanntest ihn persönlich? Da bin ich schon ein wenig neidisch.
> Ich würde mir nie anmaßen über Leute zu urteilen die ich nicht kenne,  weil das öffentliche Bild oder Stimmen Dritter relativ nutzlos sind.
> 
> So wie eben auch dein Kommentar.



Was du dir anmaßt oder nicht, interessiert mich einen feuchten Kericht, so wie eben auch dein Kommentar  , aber weil mich die Natur mit einem gut funktionierenden Verstand gesegnet hat, maße ich mir eben an, über Väter, die ihre Töchter verleugnen, über CEOs, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass Menschen im Interesse  ihrer Firmen ausgebeutet werden, und über Menschen, die ihre Geschäftspartner und Freunde beispiellos über den Tisch ziehen, zu urteilen


----------



## Gamienator (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man bist du konsequent! Hut ab!


 
Ich merk schon wie du über mich denkst 

Nein, Spaß beiseite. Ich denk bestimmt nicht ich bin Elite und ein Pro weil ich treiber inatallieren kann , oder gar ein bissl kompiliere unter Linux.

Im Endeffeckt entscheidet jeder Selber was einem gefällt und was er benutzt. Und ich gehör zu denen die lieber eine Kommandozeile benutzen als was klick klick. Wie heißt es so schön? Die Gedanken sind frei  Ich hoff nur das unsere teils sachliche Diskussion nicht als Fanboy gelaber á la CoD vs. Bf abgestempelt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> [...] , aber weil mich die Natur mit einem gut funktionierenden Verstand gesegnet hat, maße ich mir eben an, über Väter, die ihre Töchter verleugnen, über CEOs, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass Menschen im Interesse  ihrer Firmen ausgebeutet werden, und über Menschen, die ihre Geschäftspartnet und Freunde beispiellos über den Tisch ziehen, zu urteilen


Scheinbar ist dein Verstand aber nicht so gut ausgestattet bzw. dir fehlt die Übung dein Gehirn zu benutzen.
Dir fehlt einfach schlicht das Wissen um über bestimmte Dinge reden zu können. 

Ohne Wissen sind deine Äußerungen einfach nur Texte ohne Inhalte. Deine verzweifelten Versuche mir ans Bein zu pinkeln unterstreicht meine Einschätzung lediglich.


----------



## Gamienator (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Oder doch du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, dann urteil doch, wunder dich aber nicht wenn du teils solche Kommentare kommst. Und zu sagen das du mit Verstand gesegnet wurdest kann ja stimmen, jedoch lässt deine Artikulation das nicht zeigen um es mal sanft auszudrücken


----------



## Poolice (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Oder doch du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich kenne dich nicht persönlich oder ähnliches, aber dein scheiss gelaber was du hier bringst ist wohl unter aller sau.
ich bin zwar kein apple fan, aber eins muss ich sagen ... steve jobs ist ein revolutionär der technik ...

scheinbar kannst du 14jähriger witzbold sowas nicht nachvollziehen, weil du in der iphone welt aufgewachsen bist... aber auf apple gehen noch andere erfindungen, die wohl weit aus bedeutender sind. leider versteht man sowas nur wenn man sich etwas mit elektronischer technik auseinander setzt
also bitte ich dich hier einfach mal die schnauze zu halten und dich mit deinen pokemon weiter zu beschäftigen 

danke


----------



## head2003 (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie sagt man? Geld allein macht nicht glücklich...


----------



## rowoss (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich hin und wieder gern genüsslich gegen Apple bashe, muss ich doch trotzdem Steve meinen Respekt ausdrücken. Eine Ära ist zu Ende. RIP.


----------



## Mister-Brian (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist dein Verstand aber nicht so gut ausgestattet bzw. dir fehlt die Übung dein Gehirn zu benutzen.
> Dir fehlt einfach schlicht das Wissen um über bestimmte Dinge reden zu können.
> 
> Ohne Wissen sind deine Äußerungen einfach nur Texte ohne Inhalte.



Ich kehre mal deine Aussage um: Wie kommst du denn zum Schluss, dass ich nicht das Wissen habe, um meine Tect mit Inhalt zu füllen?
Jenes Wissen sich anzueigenen, ist nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man, im Gegensatz zu dir, etwas mit Analyse anfangen kann.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Deine verzweifelten Versuche mir ans Bein zu pinkeln unterstreicht meine Einschätzung lediglich.



Uhh, da macht sich jemand mit einem Verweis auf den golden shour wichtiger als er ist. Bon appetit, monsieur!



Gamienator schrieb:


> Ok, dann urteil doch, wunder dich aber nicht  wenn du teils solche Kommentare kommst. Und zu sagen das du mit Verstand  gesegnet wurdest kann ja stimmen, jedoch lässt deine Artikulation das  nicht zeigen um es mal sanft auszudrücken



Du verwechselst Artikulation mit Ton



Poolice schrieb:


> ich kenne dich nicht persönlich oder ähnliches,  aber dein scheiss gelaber was du hier bringst ist wohl unter aller sau.
> ich bin zwar kein apple fan, aber eins muss ich sagen ... steve jobs ist ein revolutionär der technik ...
> 
> scheinbar kannst du 14jähriger witzbold sowas nicht nachvollziehen, weil  du in der iphone welt aufgewachsen bist... aber auf apple gehen noch  andere erfindungen, die wohl weit aus bedeutender sind. leider versteht  man sowas nur wenn man sich etwas mit elektronischer technik auseinander  setzt
> ...



So Mr " Ich-setzte-mich-mit-elektonischer-Technik-auseinander"

1. War hier nicht die Rede von Apple sonder von Steve Jobs

2. Für einen "14-jährigen" kann ich mich bedeutend besser artikulieren als du 

3. Pokemon sind cool


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Ich kehre mal deine Aussage um: Wie kommst du denn zum Schluss, dass ich nicht das Wissen habe, um meine Tect mit Inhalt zu füllen?


... weil ich einfach davon ausgehe, dass du dir dein "Wissen" rund um Jobs durch Klatschzeitschriften ( Tochter ) oder merkwürdige Texte über Jobs angeeignet hast, darunter zählen Bücher von ehem. Weggefährten oder Angestellten oder sonst irgendwelchen Seiten im Netz.

Ganz einfach. Ganz unspektakulär.

Hättest du jetzt eine gewisse Zeit Seite an Seite mit Jobs gelebt, dann würde ich deine Worte ( = Texte ) für voll nehmen. So bist du nur ein kleiner Störenfried.



> Jenes Wissen sich anzueigenen, ist nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man, im Gegensatz zu dir, etwas mit Analyse anfangen kann.




Kommst du dir nicht selber peinlich dabei vor so einen Unsinn von dir zugeben? Falls nicht, ich kann dir versichern es ist peinlich.



> Uhh, da macht sich jemand mit einem Verweis auf den golden shour wichtiger als er ist. Bon appetit, monsieur!


_Was du dir anmaßt oder nicht, interessiert mich einen feuchten Kericht, so wie eben auch dein Kommentar_

Siehe oben. Mir wär sowas peinlich ... du erinnerst mich an einen kleinen Kläffer. Viel Lärm um nichts.


----------



## Tiakara (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich Apple-Produkte nicht mag. Mit Steve Jobs ist einer der ganz Großen von uns gegangen. Ich hoffe heute können wir unsere Meinungsverschiedenheiten einmal begraben und um gemeinsam um eines der Genies unseres Jahrhunderts zu trauern.


----------



## Mister-Brian (6. Oktober 2011)

Zu deiner Information: Bekannte und Freunde, die mit dem Konzern von Steve Jobs und seinen Mitarbeitern mehrfach zu tun hatten, berichteten mir ebenfalls aus erster Hand , was man allgemein über sein Gemüt sagen könnte.

Mir wäre es eher peinlich, wenn ich als "Community Officer" nicht die Meinung anderer respektieren würde. Niemand hat dich gebeten, meinen Kommentar zu kommentieren oder deinen geistigen Erguss über den selbigen zu schütten.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Zu deiner Information: Bekannte und Freunde, die mit dem Konzern von Steve Jobs und seinen Mitarbeitern mehrfach zu tun hatten, berichteten mir ebenfalls aus erster Hand , was man allgemein über sein Gemüt sagen könnte.


Natürlich. 



> Mir wäre es eher peinlich, wenn ich als "Community Officer" nicht die Meinung anderer respektieren würde. Niemand hat dich gebeten, meinen Kommentar zu kommentieren oder deinen geistigen Erguss über den selbigen zu schütten.




Schön, wieder so ein verzweifelter Versuch mir ans Bein zu pinkeln. 

Kläffer ... siehe oben. 

Wir befinden uns hier in einem *Diskussions*forum, ich erwähne es nur nochmals für dich. Kann ja sein das dieser kleine, aber ziemlich wichtige Umstand an dir vorbei gegangen sein sollte. D.h. wer hier Texte verfasst, egal welcher Art, muss und sollte damit rechnen das andere User diese Texte kommentieren.


----------



## Gamienator (6. Oktober 2011)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Zu deiner Information: Bekannte und Freunde, die mit dem Konzern von Steve Jobs und seinen Mitarbeitern mehrfach zu tun hatten, berichteten mir ebenfalls aus erster Hand , was man allgemein über sein Gemüt sagen könnte.



Soso, Freunde und Bekannte. Selbst wenn das wahr sein sollte mach ich mir über Personen erst eine Meinubg wenn ich sie selbst erlebe. Jeder verdreht Tatschen, bewusst und auch unbewusst.



Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Mir wäre es eher peinlich, wenn ich als "Community Officer" nicht die Meinung anderer respektieren würde. Niemand hat dich gebeten, meinen Kommentar zu kommentieren oder deinen geistigen Erguss über den selbigen zu schütten.


 
Das stimmt, aber was wäre ein Forum wenn man immer um eine Erlaubnis bitten müsste um zu kommentieren 



> ... du erinnerst mich an eine kleinen Kläffer ...


 Sei doch froh, Hunde die bellen beißen nicht 


EDIT: schade, Rabowke war schneller


----------



## UrielOWA (6. Oktober 2011)

@Mister Brian: 
Mag sein, dass Steve Jobs vllt ein Ekel und ein Arsch war. Ich möchte darüber nicht urteilen, da ich ihn nicht persönlich kannte.
Du sagst, du hättest aus erster Hand von Bekannten und Freunden erfahren, die mit dem Konzern und seinen Mitarbeitern zu tun hatten wie Steve Jobs war. Mag sein, dass er sich vielleicht seinen Mitarbeitern und auf der Arbeit nicht so verhalten hat, wie es der gesellschaftliche Kodex vorschreibt, aber es kann gut möglich sein, dass er privat, wo auch deine Bekannten und Freunde nicht hinkommen, nicht so war. Vielleicht war er da schlimmer, vielleicht besser. Das wissen wir nicht. Weder ich, noch du. 
Deine Meinung über ihn sei akzeptiert. Du siehst ihn als Riesenarsch, andere nicht. Das Privileg des Individualismus.

Und du sagst, bei dir würde Artikulation und Ton verwechselt. Dem mag ich zustimmen, da du (außer gegen Steve Jobs) niemanden direkt beleidigst, aber dennoch macht auch der Ton einiges aus wenn es um Kommunikation untereinander geht. Und da bist du momentan auch an der Grenze des gesellschaftlichen Kodex. Drum bitte ich DICH ebenso wie die ANDEREN, diskutiert sachlich und in ruhigem Tonfall. Gibt genug Kopfeinschlagen auf den Straßen, da muss es hier im Forum nicht auch noch so abgehen.

Was Steve Jobs angeht. Ich kannte ihn nicht, ich hab mich selten über ihn oder seine Firma informiert. 
Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass er ein genialer Marktstratege war und wusste wie er sich und die Produkte präsentieren musste.
Und das rechne ich ihm an. 
Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es nicht auch andere Menschen mit ähnlichem Talent gibt. Aber Steve Jobs selbst war nunmal auf seine Art ein Unikat. So wie jeder von uns ein Unikat ist.

Daher möge er in Frieden Ruhen.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Oktober 2011)

@alle, die Leute erst beurteilen, wenn sie sie persönlich kenne gelernt haben:

Darf man fragen was diese Personen von einem Herrn A.Hitler. halten?

Jobs wusste um die Zusände bei Foxconn. Er hätte daran spielend etwas ändern können. Er hätte nicht einmal den Vorstand über eine Einflussnahme bei Foxconn informieren müssen. Oder darüber, dass es nun pro verkauftem gerät 5€ weniger Gewinn gibt.
Er hat Menschen bewusst ausgebäutet und wozu? Er wusste, dass er nicht lange zu leben hat und diese eine Menschliche Geste hat er bewusst nicht gezeigt.
Das War allgemein bekannt und darüber darf man sich auch seine Meinung bilden.

Im November erscheint Jobs Biographie. Dann sehen wir mal weiter.


----------



## Gamienator (6. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> @alle, die Leute erst beurteilen, wenn sie sie persönlich kenne gelernt haben:
> 
> Darf man fragen was diese Personen von einem Herrn A.Hitler. halten?
> 
> Im November erscheint Jobs Biographie. Dann sehen wir mal weiter.


 
Dürfen darfst du  warum man nur wieder ins extreme gehen muss ...

Jedoch kann ich mich über ihn auch keine Meinung bilden. Grund 1: Ich bin Baujahr 1991 und habe es nicht erlebt. Grund 2: Durch diese Haltung bei den Deutschen muss man 39 mal überlegen was man sagt. Ich bin halt der Meinung, das man aus Fehler lernen sollte. Natürlich wird keiner der hier anwesenden jemals soetwas machen! Doch der Mensch hat einen makanten Nachteil, er lernt nur aus Fehler die er selbst macht!

Und ich betone es jetzt schon, ich beziehe mich auf Hitlers Weg wie er an die Macht kam!

Soweit ich mich noch an meinem Geschichtsunterricht errinnere hatte Hitler eine Lücke im System gefunden und hatte deshalb dann die Macht. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Sollte es aber so sein muss man sagen das er nicht dumm war weil er das erkennen musste! Wie gesagt, ich bezieh mich nur auf den Weg wie er an die Macht kam. NICHT was er daraufhin gemacht hat!!!


----------



## UrielOWA (6. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> @alle, die Leute erst beurteilen, wenn sie sie persönlich kenne gelernt haben:
> 
> Darf man fragen was diese Personen von einem Herrn A.Hitler. halten?


 
Da das mich auch miteinbeschließt.^^
Ich bin bereit darüber mich mit dir zusammenzusetzen und darüber zu diskutieren. Unter der Vorraussetzung, dass von beiden Seiten die Meinungen gehört werden und das ohne Vorurteile oder Ähnliches.

Worum es aber vielen Leuten auch hier bei Steve Jobs geht bzgl. des "persönlich kennenlernens".
Natürlich kann man einiges erfahren, wenn man die Medien verfolgt. Allerdings hab ich durch mein Abitur und Studium gelernt, dass man Medien, egal welcher Art, nicht blindlings alles glauben sollte was diese verbreiten.
Daher bin ich z.B. auch sehr vorsichtig was Meinungsbildung über andere Leute, besonders berühmte Leute angeht. Weil die Medien viel propagieren. Und durch die Methode, wie welche Informationen in den Zeitungen/Nachrichtensendungen/etc. an die Masse weitergegeben werden einfach zuviel verloren geht.
Im Prinzip kann man sagen, dass von 500 Artikeln vielleicht 5 wirklich abgedruckt/gezeigt werden und die restlichen 495 quasi verloren gehen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> @alle, die Leute erst beurteilen, wenn sie sie persönlich kenne gelernt haben:
> 
> Darf man fragen was diese Personen von einem Herrn A.Hitler. halten?


Ich glaube die Geschichte von Hitler wurde von deutlich mehr Menschen aufgearbeitet als die Geschichte von Jobs. Vorallem wurde die Geschichte nicht von ehemaligen Kollegen Hitlers (  ) aufgearbeitet bzw. Texte verfasst, sondern von Leuten die dies hauptberuflich machen ... Historiker werf ich einfach mal in den Raum.

D.h. die Einschätzung dieser Personen bzgl. Hitler schätze *ich* als ordentlich aufgearbeitet an. Ein Udo Voigt sieht die Sacher aber vllt. ganz anders. 

Bei Jobs gab es viele die mit ihm klar kamen und ihn als Person gelobt haben, genausoviele haben ihn verteufelt und konnten ihn nicht leiden. D.h. mir würde es aufgrund dieser Aussagen schwer fallen, vorallem weil dies Meinungen ( subjektiv ) waren.



> Jobs wusste um die Zusände bei Foxconn. Er hätte daran spielend etwas ändern können. Er hätte nicht einmal den Vorstand über eine Einflussnahme bei Foxconn informieren müssen. Oder darüber, dass es nun pro verkauftem gerät 5€ weniger Gewinn gibt.
> Er hat Menschen bewusst ausgebäutet und wozu? Er wusste, dass er nicht lange zu leben hat und diese eine Menschliche Geste hat er bewusst nicht gezeigt.


Mal davon ab das es bestimmt Bewegungen und/oder Bestrebungen seitens Apple gab hier tätig zu werden. Ob das nur PR war, keine Ahnung ... war nicht dabei ( siehe Meinung über Personen ).

Wenn man aber ein Multimrd. Dollar Unternehmen führt, was am Laufen gehalten werden muss, kann man mal nicht ebenso seine Fertigung auslagern oder abgeben. Es gibt Verträge die eingehalten werden müssen. Foxconn ist so gigantisch groß, auch andere Unternehmen lassen da fertigen ... einfach weil es kaum Alternativen gibt.

Es mag jetzt überheblich klingen, aber führ du mal ein Unternehmen ... ich hab zwar nur ~30 Angestellte, steh also in keiner Relation zu Apple  , aber trotzdem muss ich öfters Entscheidungen treffen die ich so nicht treffen würde wenn sie nicht notwendig wären.


----------



## MICHI123 (6. Oktober 2011)

Traurig, ein genie weniger unter uns, RIP. 
Nette Geste auch von Google, die ja durchaus Konkurrenz von Apple sind, auf der Startseite auf die Apple Seite mit dem Nachruf auf Jobs verlinken.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Traurig, ein genie weniger unter uns, RIP.
> Nette Geste auch von Google, die ja durchaus Konkurrenz von Apple sind, auf der Startseite auf die Apple Seite mit dem Nachruf auf Jobs verlinken.


 
find ich auch ne nette geste 

aber es ist doch so heutzutage.
vieles ist einfach nur marketing bzw. fangebashe.

untereinander sind fast alle gut befreundet und sitzen oft mal gemeinsam am mittagstisch bzw. gehen einen trinken


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> find ich auch ne nette geste
> 
> aber es ist doch so heutzutage.
> vieles ist einfach nur marketing bzw. fangebashe.
> ...


 
Ist ja bei den Spieleentwicklern auch so. Öffentlich wird das als große Konkurrenz dargestellt, aber intern/privat hängen die auch zusammen ab und spielen auch die Spiele der Konkurrenz.


----------



## LostHero (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich mit der Marke mit dem Apfel nie was anfangen konnte, um nicht zu sagen sie sogar abgrundtief hasse, so muss man doch neidlos anerkennen, was für ein Genie der Mann war. Ohne ihn wäre die Technik nicht dort, wo sie heute ist.

In diesem Sinne:

R.I.P.

I salute you.


----------



## unimatrix (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke;9360908[... schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag jetzt überheblich klingen, aber führ du mal ein Unternehmen ... ich hab zwar nur ~30 Angestellte, steh also in keiner Relation zu Apple  , aber trotzdem muss ich öfters Entscheidungen treffen die ich so nicht treffen würde wenn sie nicht notwendig wären.



Respekt, und ungewöhnlich mit dem Postcount...


----------



## rowoss (6. Oktober 2011)

Job´s done, Steve has left the Room.


----------



## TheChicky (6. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist ja bei den Spieleentwicklern auch so. Öffentlich wird das als große Konkurrenz dargestellt, aber intern/privat hängen die auch zusammen ab und spielen auch die Spiele der Konkurrenz.


 
Die Wrestler machen das bekanntlich auch 

Oft sind doch die "Fans" und "Anti-Fans" wesentlich schlimmer als deren Idole.


----------



## 5h4d0w (6. Oktober 2011)

meine güte, all dieses beileid... als ob steve jobs so ein wundervoller mensch gewesen wäre. wenn ihr um jeden unguten kasper so trauern würdet, würdet ihr aus dem heulen garnicht mehr rauskommen.

jeden tag sterben hunderte menschen, die euer beileid mehr verdient hätten... und je weniger korrupte reiche bubis auf dieser welt leben, desto weniger müssen für ihren luxus sterben. ergo: wurde auch zeit, dass der heini abkratzt!


----------



## Mothman (6. Oktober 2011)

@5h4d0w:
Man kann denken, was man möchte. Die Gedanken sind frei. 
Aber was man hier veröffentlicht sollte menschlich bleiben.

So etwas schreibt man einfach nicht.

Das ist eine Ermahnung. Ob es dabei belassen wird, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Die Wrestler machen das bekanntlich auch
> 
> Oft sind doch die "Fans" und "Anti-Fans" wesentlich schlimmer als deren Idole.


 
naja, Wrestling ist halt aber auch nur Show, die ganzen Feden und so ist ja alles nur gespielt
allerdings sind beim Bundestag viel weniger die Parteibücher entscheident, mit wem man kann und mit wem nicht


----------



## Cornholio04 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, was 5h4d0w da am Schluss sagt war, ohne Frage, aüsserst geschmacklos und unangebracht... ABER! Großes Aber! 
Im ersten Punkt hat er verdammt recht, Ihr weint und bemitleidet diesen "ach so großartigen Menschen". Er hat um Erfolgreich und reich zu werden einfach alles und jeden ausgebeutet, hat die Produktion seiner "großartigen" Hardware Asien anvertraut und zwar Unternehmen welche die höchste Selbstmordrate Weltweit aufweisen aufgrund der haarstrübend unmenschlichen Arbeitsbedingungen. Daraus resultierend hat er Produktionspreise so unfassbar niedrig, dass er aus Dank dafür Euch das x-fache für seine Produkte Zahlen lässt... 
Des weiteren hat Jobs mal, auf die Frage hin warum er denn nicht mal etwas von seinem unfassbaren Vermögen an karitative Einrichtungen irgendeiner Art spendet gesagt: "Ich habe durch die Entwicklung und Produktion meiner Produkte genug für die Menschheit getan." 
Weltweit sterben über 40.000 Menschen an Hunger, Krankheit und Krieg JEDEN TAG, meistens aufgrund von Armut - warum sagt von euch denn keiner was darüber? Warum ist das nicht traurig in euren Augen? Warum nicht bedauernswert?

Ihr findet es traurig wenn einer der wohl raffgierigsten Menschen auf diesem Planeten den Löffel abgibt? Ich sicher nicht! Um die Umstände seines Todes beneide ich Ihn trotzdem nicht, schwere Krankheiten oder "Umstände" die zum Tode führen können sind die Hölle, das wünsche ich keinem. Aber ich wünschte mir, dass solch ein reicher Mensch menschlicher handelt als andere und damit große Dinge für die Menschheit tut, denn mit solch einem Vermögen könnte man was bewegen wenn man wollte. Die Chance hat er vertan und ich vergieße keine Träne für so einen Unmenschen.

Macht euch doch in Zukunft mal schlau um wen Ihr da trauert, und denkt bitte verdammt nochmal nach warum euch der Rest der Welt so egal ist.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Oktober 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs

Man kann über Apple-Produkte denken was man will, ich selber finde auch das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis total miserabel, aber alle die hier auf Jobs einbashen, von wegen er hätte nix besonderes getan und andere hätten diese Produkte schon vor ihm in ähnlicher Form gehabt:
1. Jobs hat diese Produkte dem Casual-User zugänglicher gemacht. In der c't war dazu mal ein schöner Leitartikel, in dem der Redakteur zu dem Schluss kommt, dass eigentlich >90% der Windows-Nutzer bei einem MacOS besser aufgehoben wären.
2. Schonmal was von dem Kolumbus-Ei gehört (damit ist ein Hühnerei gemeint  )? Kolumbus wird in den Vatikan eingeladen und die           Kardinäle sind sich sicher, dass sie auch nach Amerika hätten segeln können. Daraufhin nimmt Kolumbus ein Hühnerei und gibt den          Kardinälen die Aufgabe es mit der Spitze nach unten aufzustellen. Nachdem das ei immer wegkullert nimmt Kolumbus es und schlägt       es auf den Tisch, wodurch die Sptitze eingedrückt wird und das Ei stehen bleibt. Die Kardinäle meinen daraufhin, das hätten sie auch         gekonnt, worauf Kolumbus antwortet: "Ich habe es aber getan". 
     Ihr erinnert mich ein bisschen an diese Geschichte, wenn ihr hier was schreibt von wegen Jobs hätte doch nichts Besonderes getan,          denn die Technik gabs ja schon. 

Wo ich aber einer Meinung mit euch Jobs-Hassern bin ist die Tatsache, dass er unter anderem bei Foxconn produzieren ließ, wo Menschen Selbstmord begingen. Hier kann ich Rabowke aber nur teilweise zustimmen, denn auf der einen Seite ist es natürlich so, dass nicht nur Apple dort produziert und, dass Jobs nur das gemacht hat was andere Firmen auch gemacht hatten, auf der anderen Seite ist es aber fraglich ob es soviel geschadet hätte, Produkte der mMn Marke mit den überzogendsten Preisen (im IT-Consumer-Bereich) bei einem anderen Zulieferer herstellen zu lassen, wo die Gewinnmarge halt nicht ganz so hoch ausgefallen wäre.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was 5h4d0w da am Schluss sagt war, ohne Frage, aüsserst geschmacklos und unangebracht... ABER! Großes Aber!
> Im ersten Punkt hat er verdammt recht, Ihr weint und bemitleidet diesen "ach so großartigen Menschen". Er hat um Erfolgreich und reich zu werden einfach alles und jeden ausgebeutet, hat die Produktion seiner "großartigen" Hardware Asien anvertraut und zwar Unternehmen welche die höchste Selbstmordrate Weltweit aufweisen aufgrund der haarstrübend unmenschlichen Arbeitsbedingungen. Daraus resultierend hat er Produktionspreise so unfassbar niedrig, dass er aus Dank dafür Euch das x-fache für seine Produkte Zahlen lässt...
> Des weiteren hat Jobs mal, auf die Frage hin warum er denn nicht mal etwas von seinem unfassbaren Vermögen an karitative Einrichtungen irgendeiner Art spendet gesagt: "Ich habe durch die Entwicklung und Produktion meiner Produkte genug für die Menschheit getan."
> Weltweit sterben über 40.000 Menschen an Hunger, Krankheit und Krieg JEDEN TAG, meistens aufgrund von Armut - warum sagt von euch denn keiner was darüber? Warum ist das nicht traurig in euren Augen? Warum nicht bedauernswert?
> ...


 
merke dir eins.
wenn es um hitler gehen würd etc. würde man nix gegen so einen gequirrten mist sagen was du da verzapfst.

aber hier gehts es um einen menschen der die technik in den letzten jahren alltagsfähig unter die leute bringt.
es ist normal, dass menschen um jemanden trauern den man halt gekannt hat.
jeder popstar etc hat dreck am stecken.
niemand hat eine weiße weste.
man kann über michael jackson sagen was man will. er ist und bleibt ein pop idol
man kann über amy whinehouse sagen was man will. ihre stimme und ihre musik ist einzigartig.
man kann über verstorbene sportler sagen was man will. die leistungen bleiben immer im kopf

für jeden bereich gibt es auch "zuständige"

du hast auch keine weiße weste.

aber eins macht einen menschen aus. einfühlsamkeit.
welches du nicht besitzt. hier geht es um die meldung dass ein visionär
verstorben ist der in den letzten jahren etwas erreicht hat, was keiner hätte.
privates und sein "wesen" gehören hier nicht rein weil man sowas als außenstehender einfach nicht wissen kann.

aber letzten ende geht es nur um eines. ein mensch ist gestorben. egal ob reich oder arm.
da kann man nix anderes schreiben und sagen dass es eine schlechte neuigkeit ist und genau das schreiben hier auch viele rein.

wenn du über jeden verstorbenen so redest, dann zeigt das einfach was für ein mensch du bist.
tut mir nicht leid


----------



## Maiernator (6. Oktober 2011)

Er war ein Marketing Genie, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Mateschitz hat mit Red Bull auch mit bereits bekannten Sachen eine unfaßbar erfolgreiche Marke aufgebaut und den Extremsport salonfähig gemacht. Wenn man seinen scheinbar schlechten Character außen vorlässt, kann man nur sagen R.I.P, niemand verdient es so zu sterben.

Trotzdem versteh ich "eigtl" seriöse Zeitschriften ala sueddeutsche.de nicht, die das ganze so aufblähen als wer der Messias höchstpersönlich von uns gegangen.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte und habe zwar kein Apple-Produkt und bin davon auch kein großer Freund, trotzdem muss man gestehen dass Steve Jobs einen genialen Job erledigt hatte. Bei welchem Unternehmen geht denn etwa der Aktienkurs direkt nach unten, weil der Chef verstorben ist? Schon allein daran sieht man, wieviel Jobs für das aktuelle Image von Apple bedeutet hat und dafür hat er auch meinen Respekt. 
Traurig ist es allemal, dass er schon gestorben ist, genau so traurig wie all die anderen Menschen, die viel zu früh an solch verflixten Krankheiten sterben..


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Im ersten Punkt hat er verdammt recht, Ihr weint und bemitleidet diesen "ach so großartigen Menschen".


In erster Linie hab ich hier und in den Medien gelesen, dass der Verlust einer "Führungsperson" im Bereich IT beklagt wird. Den Mensch Jobs werden recht wenige gekannt haben ( in Relation zu seinem Bekanntheitsgrad ), aber niemand kann wirklich von der Hand weisen das Jobs mit seiner Art die Richtung der IT seit Jahren maßgeblich bestimmt hat.

Allein darum gehts.



> Er hat um Erfolgreich und reich zu werden einfach alles und jeden ausgebeutet, hat die Produktion seiner "großartigen" Hardware Asien anvertraut und zwar Unternehmen welche die höchste Selbstmordrate Weltweit aufweisen aufgrund der haarstrübend unmenschlichen Arbeitsbedingungen.


Das ist Quark. Die Sterberate bei Foxconn ist, in Relation zur Beschäftigungszahl, weder exorbitant hoch, noch sonst wie herausstechend.

Ganz im Gegenteil.

Das natürlich die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn nicht überall(!) dt. Verhältnissen entsprechen mag sein, trotzdem ist Foxconn in den Regionen, wo die Werke sind, mit einer der besten Arbeitgeber. Studenten stehen Schlange um bei Foxconn arbeiten zu *dürfen*.



> Daraus resultierend hat er Produktionspreise so unfassbar niedrig, dass er aus Dank dafür Euch das x-fache für seine Produkte Zahlen lässt...


... und jetzt? Meinst du VW, Mercedes oder andere große dt. Firmen lassen zu 100% in Dtl. produzieren? Entwickeln? 



> Des weiteren hat Jobs mal, auf die Frage hin warum er denn nicht mal etwas von seinem unfassbaren Vermögen an karitative Einrichtungen irgendeiner Art spendet gesagt: "Ich habe durch die Entwicklung und Produktion meiner Produkte genug für die Menschheit getan."


Darum hat sich Bono auch öffentlich klar gestellt, dass Jobs ziemlich viel für karitative Einrichtungen getan hat. Ich sag nochmal: nur weil einer damit nicht hausieren geht bzw. seinen Lebensinhalt komplett auf seine Stiftung ausrichtet ( Bill Gates ), muss es nicht bedeutet das er nichts getan hat.



> Weltweit sterben über 40.000 Menschen an Hunger, Krankheit und Krieg JEDEN TAG, meistens aufgrund von Armut - warum sagt von euch denn keiner was darüber? Warum ist das nicht traurig in euren Augen? Warum nicht bedauernswert?


Lies nochmal richtig was ich oben geschrieben habe.

Ich bezweifel sehr stark das nur einer dieser 40.000 Menschen in irgendeinerweise Wegweisend für eine ganze Generation bzw. Branche gewesen ist.



> Ihr findet es traurig wenn einer der wohl raffgierigsten Menschen auf diesem Planeten den Löffel abgibt?


Ich glaub raffgierig ist eines der wenigen Attribute die man Jobs nicht anlasten kann. Wenn er raffgierig gewesen wäre, hätte er sich nicht nur 1$ Gehalt ausgezahlt, sondern wie Cook ein Paket geschnürt im drei- oder gar vierstelligen Millionenbetrag.

Denk mal darüber nach.

Jobs war ein Geschäftsmann der die Marke & Firma Apple an die Spitze bringen wollte & es auch geschafft hat. D.h. nur weil man das beste für sein Unternehmen will, muss man selbst nicht so sein. Jobs hatte Geld im Überfluß und hat öfters, sogar recht früh, darauf hingewiesen das ihm Geld nicht wichtig ist.

Aber soviel zum Thema "informiert euch erstmal richtig!!1eins".



> Macht euch doch in Zukunft mal schlau um wen Ihr da trauert, und denkt bitte verdammt nochmal nach warum euch der Rest der Welt so egal ist.


Erklärung siehe oben. Selbst nachdenken und die "Trauer" probieren zu verstehen würde dir wohl mehr helfen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (7. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub raffgierig ist eines der wenigen Attribute die man Jobs nicht anlasten kann. Wenn er raffgierig gewesen wäre, hätte er sich nicht nur 1$ Gehalt ausgezahlt, sondern wie Cook ein Paket geschnürt im drei- oder gar vierstelligen Millionenbetrag.
> 
> Denk mal darüber nach.


 
Die 1$ Gehalt konnte er sich auch erlauben, immerhin wurde er ja sonst nicht mit Geld sondern mit Aktien bezahlt. Außerdem gab's da mal diese nette Story aus den früheren Tagen von Apple. Jobs und der andere Herr, der mit W anfängt (Name fällt mir nicht ein, irgendwas polnisches oder so) hatten ein Spiel programmiert. Zusammen. Dann haben sie es verkauft gekriegt, Jobs war der Kontaktmann für den Publisher, und der Publisher hat den beiden zusammen 5000 $ gegeben. Jobs kam dann zu W und meinte, er hätte nur 1000 $ bekommen und ihm 350 $ oder 500 $ in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Die 1$ Gehalt konnte er sich auch erlauben, immerhin wurde er ja sonst nicht mit Geld sondern mit Aktien bezahlt.


Jobs besaß bereits mit 30 Jahren über 100 Mio. Dollar ... ich glaub ihm war Geld wirklich egal, erst recht, als bei ihm Krebs diagnostiziert wurde. 

Das hat er bei späteren Interviews, vorallem das von 2005 in der Stanford University, durchklingen lassen.



> Außerdem gab's da mal diese nette Story aus den früheren Tagen von Apple. Jobs und der andere Herr, der mit W anfängt (Name fällt mir nicht ein, irgendwas polnisches oder so) hatten ein Spiel programmiert. Zusammen. Dann haben sie es verkauft gekriegt, Jobs war der Kontaktmann für den Publisher, und der Publisher hat den beiden zusammen 5000 $ gegeben. Jobs kam dann zu W und meinte, er hätte nur 1000 $ bekommen und ihm 350 $ oder 500 $ in die Hand gedrückt.


Woz.

... und trotzdem haben beide dann zusammen Apple gegründet. 

Deine Geschichte ist nicht ganz richtig, Jobs hat bei Atari gearbeitet und er hatte den Auftrag bekommen die Software auf Fehler zu untersuchen. 

Außerdem weißt du nicht was beide vereinbart haben, oder? Jobs wurde pro gefundenen Fehler bezahlt, mit Woz hat er vllt. einen Pauschalpreis ausgehandelt?!

Schaut man sich die Geschichte von Woz an, kann man auch hier erkennen das ihm Geld nicht wichtig war. Bekannt dürfte Woz bereits damals mit dieser Phreaking Methode geworden sein, auch hier ging es Woz primär um das System, nicht das Geld was er verdienen / sparen könnte mit kostenlosen Gesprächen etc.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (7. Oktober 2011)

> Jobs noticed his friend Steve Wozniak—employee of Hewlett-Packard—was  capable of producing designs with a small number of chips, and invited  him to work on the hardware design with the prospect of splitting the  $750 wage. Wozniak had no sketches and instead interpreted the game from  its description. To save parts, he had "tricky little designs"  difficult to understand for most engineers. Near the end of development,  Wozniak considered moving the high score  to the screen's top, but Jobs claimed Bushnell wanted it at the bottom;  Wozniak was unaware of any truth to his claims. The original deadline  was met after Wozniak did not sleep for four days straight. In the end  50 chips were removed from Jobs' original design. This equated to a  US$5,000 bonus, which Jobs kept secret from Wozniak, instead only paying  him $375



Die ganze Geschichte, zitiert aus Breakout (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2011)

viel interessanter, als _das was war_, ist doch _das was wird_/ werden könnte.  
oder konkreter gefragt: wie wirds mit apple weitergehen?
itunes wird voraussichtlich immer laufen, müssen wir vermutlich nicht drüber reden. macs wohl auch. aber beide sparten tragen ohnehin nur einen bruchteil zum umsatz und noch weniger zum gewinn bei. 

was aber die  mobile hardware angeht, darf man schon skeptischer sein, denke ich -stand jetzt- zumindest.
genaugenommen verdient apple sein geld mit lediglich 3 produkten (ipod touch, iphone und ipad), die technisch nahezu identisch sind. 
das ist einerseits natürlich genial, auf der anderen seite aber auch gefährlich. 
hinzu kommt, dass insbesondere das iphone (aber wohl auch das ipad) unter einem ähnlichen problem leiden (andere smartphones aber natürlich ebenso) wie der pc. 

sie sind weitestgehend -behaupte ich- ausgereizt. jetzt wird nur noch leistung gebolzt.
nur wozu braucht man dual core-cpus etc. pp.?
für 3d-spiele (ebenso wie der pc eben), alle anderen anwendungen (zb messaging) beherrschen die geräte schon längst. 
wie gehts also weiter?


----------



## Maiernator (7. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> viel interessanter, als _das was war_, ist doch _das was wird_/ werden könnte.
> oder konkreter gefragt: wie wirds mit apple weitergehen?
> itunes wird voraussichtlich immer laufen, müssen wir vermutlich nicht drüber reden. macs wohl auch. aber beide sparten tragen ohnehin nur einen bruchteil zum umsatz und noch weniger zum gewinn bei.
> 
> ...


Die Marke könnte wohl genauso den Bach runtergehen, wie seiner Zeit GRUNDIG.


----------



## th_h_hexley (7. Oktober 2011)

Überraschend:

Jon Stewart über Steve Jobs


----------



## anjuna80 (7. Oktober 2011)

Der Typ war in den letzten Jahren einfach ein unglaublich erfolgreicher Geschäftsmann. Er hat nichts Revolutionäres entwickelt, er hat seine Produkte lediglich schön verpackt und uns glauben lassen, dass wir den ganzen Krempel brauchen.

RIP


----------

